# تصميم وتنفيذ طائرة بدون طيار وحوامة برمائية كمشروعات تخرج هندسة طنطا, Graduation Project



## محمد جلال عبد الله (29 يوليو 2011)

​
اليوم لن اتكلم عن ابتكار صُنع فى الصين او اليابان او حتى امريكا, بل صُنع فى مِصر . لمَ لا والارداة تتواجد باى حال من الاحوال فى وجود ايدى تدفع الى الامام بطريقة مُنظمة وخطوات ثابتة. هنا نموذجين من مشروعات تخرج دفعة كلية الهندسة لقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة طنطا بجمهورية مصر العربية. ولكل مشروع أهدافة وطريقته الخاصة التى اثبت بها نفسه امام الجميع واحتياج العلم والتطوير له.ستجدون مشروع بتصميم وتنفيذ طائرة بدون طيار ( مشروع تخرجى ) واخر باسم تصميم وتنفيذ حوامة ( مشروع تخرج اصدقائى ) وكلاهما ناجح الحمد لله. اترككم مع مقال الجامعة وبضع الصور التى تم التقاطها.







صورة للطائرة TAM​  تمكن فريق من طلاب كلية الهندسة – جامعة طنطا – قسم القوى الميكانيكية من تصميم وتنفيذ نموذجين أحدهما لطائرة بدون طيار , أطلق عليها إسم Tanta Air Master ، تستخدم في تخطيط الأراضي الزراعية والمناطق العمرانية، واستطلاع أرض المعركة. 






صورة لطلبة مشروع الحوامة



​والثاني لحوامة برمائية مصنوعة من خامة Skirt التي تستخدم في صناعة المظلات ومزودة بمحركين ومروحتين أحدهما للدفع والأخرى للرفع وتستخدم في الكشف عن الألغام والنقل البحري والبري وانقاذ الأفراد أثناء السيول.





ا.د هالة فؤاد رئيس جامعة طنطا​ 
هذا وقد أشادت ا.د / هالة فؤاد رئيس الجامعة بابتكارات الطلاب وقدرتهم على البحث والتطوير، وذلك أثناء حضورها لتجربة إطلاق الطائرة وتسيير المركبة والتي تمت بنجاح في أجواء وعلى أرض ملاعب كلية التربية الرياضية.

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الجامعة كانت قد ساهمت بمبالغ إضافية هذا العام لتمويل مشاريع التخرج، كما أنها ساهمت بمبلغ إضافي آخر لتمويل مشروع الطائرة بدون طيار. 

حضر التجربة السادة – نواب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب، وشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة، وعميد كلية الهندسة و ا.د / علي الدهبي والدكتور/ محمد خليل – المشرفين على المشروعين والذين أشارا إلى أهمية الدعم المادي المكثف لمثل هذه المشروعات من كافة القطاعات المعنية حتى يمكن تطوير وظيفتها وتحسين كفاءتها وزيادة قدرتها وانتاجها بشكل فعلي.


أسماء الطلاب المشاركين في المشروعات

 مشروع الطائرة بدون طيار



 بهاء إبراهيم البدري
 محمد عبدالحميد رشاد
 محمد جلال عبد الله التهامي
 هشام أحمد عبدالحميد
 محمد جميل جادو
 إبراهيم صلاح أبو الصفا
 محمد عبدالله عبدالعظيم
  مشروع الحوامة البرمائي​


 أحمد سعيد درويش
 أحمد مصطفى الجمل
 أحمد السيد البسيوني
 محمود حسن صالح
 عمر محمد ربيع
 محمود محمد سليمان
 
*ختاما*: الحمد لله الذى وفقنى ووفق جميع أعضاء فريق المشروع ونجاح مشروعنا بتصميم وتنفيذ طائرة بدون طيار ومشروع اصدقائنا لتصميم وتنفيذ الحوامة البرمائية. وفى القريب العاجل سندعمكم بمقاطع فيديو للطائرة ومعلومات عنها. وكذلك الحوامة.
​

مصادر مُفيدة


الموقع الرسمى لجامعة طنطا
خبر المشروع على بوابة الوفد




​


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله بكم - ابداع*

نرجو الافادة بالمخططات و المحركات 
جزاكم الله كل خير ​


----------

